# Rabbit with snuffles



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

The vet has just rung to tell me my bunny has snuffles and I'm worrying. Lots.

Hades has had two different types of eye gel and now he is having baytril but nothing so far has helped. The bacteria has been grown and should respond to baytril so I'm concerned that in almost 7 days it has done nothing. The vet has said this could mean it is chronic but gave no further information on what this means for my little chap.

Can anyone give me any more information?

We do have 2 rabbits so I'm concerned about it spreading. Fortunately they don't live together but they're both house rabbits and the vet said it could spread in the air or through the husband and me.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how did the cultures suggest it would respond to septrin? in my experiance septrin clears it much easier


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> how did the cultures suggest it would respond to septrin? in my experiance septrin clears it much easier


The vet only mentioned that baytril should fight it and they may consider penicillin. He has been on baytril for 7 days and if anything I think it's worse. I spoke to the vet on the phone when he called to tell me they had grown the cultures and he made me another appointment for Thursday.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to be honest penicillin should only be used as a last resort with rabbits, as it can be lethal.
if baytril doesnt seem to be working i would strongly suggest you have a word with your vet and try septrin, i have had huge sucses treating pasturella with septrin, where baytril proved useless, penicillin did work to some extent, but was NOT as effective as septrin, and it is very risky, and expensive


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> to be honest penicillin should only be used as a last resort with rabbits, as it can be lethal.
> if baytril doesnt seem to be working i would strongly suggest you have a word with your vet and try septrin, i have had huge sucses treating pasturella with septrin, where baytril proved useless, penicillin did work to some extent, but was NOT as effective as septrin, and it is very risky, and expensive


Thank you, I will do. The vet did suggest one option was to put him under to explore and I really wasn't happy with that idea. Now I know it's snuffles and not an absess I'm glad I said I didn't want to try that. To be fair to the vet given it's just the one eye that is a bit weepy it isn't obviously snuffles after just looking at him. There's no sneezing and no mucus on his nose.

I've written down the name of the antibiotic you suggested and I will ask for that.

What are the risks with penicillin?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the risks of penicillin are highlighted here RWAF: Penicillin

basically the rabbits gut is very sensitive, and penicillins can cause upsets and serious damage to the good baceria in the gut, which can be fatal, so they MUST always be backed up by a strong course of probiotics, and used with care.

septrin is defiantly worth trying before penicillin in my own personal experience, and opinion


----------

